# Now THIS is one powerful karate master...



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/karatemaster.html


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 23, 2005)

I have seen that one somewhere before, it is truly excellent.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats funny


----------



## Lisa (Aug 23, 2005)

That was really good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 23, 2005)

Hilarious! Thanks for the link!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## dubljay (Aug 23, 2005)

:rofl::rofl:

 haha thats great.  thanks for sharing that.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing that..


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2005)

I love those clips!!  Clearly I need to develop my chi more ...


----------



## still learning (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, That was great!!!!.............even my daughter had a good laugh...Aloha


----------

